# gnome ntfs luks

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich unter gnome eine externe Festplatte angeschlossen hatte,

wurde die ohne Probleme via Hal gemountet.

Die externe Festplatte hat einen ntfs-3g formatierung und eine formatierung mit luks also cryptet.

Frueher wurde das alles erkannt, jetzt erkennt mein System das ntfs-3g nicht mehr automatisch und die 

cryptet Patition auch nicht mehr.

Sonst hat der immer noch einen Password gefragt, jetzt muss ich das alles von Hand mounten.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frueher wurde das alles erkannt, jetzt erkennt mein System das ntfs-3g nicht mehr automatisch und die 
> 
> cryptet Patition auch nicht mehr

 Tja, früher war die Welt noch gut...

```
Gentooforum.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt, der PC sollte sofort runtergefahen werden,

es konnten keinerlei Informationen zur Konfiguration, Versionen und Flags erkannt werden!
```

Frohe Weihnachten   :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

OK ich versuche die Frage mal anders zu fomulieren.

Wenn ich eine ext2 Festplatte anschliesse, wird die automatisch gemountet und ist /media/disk 

zu sehen.

Wenn ich eine ntfs Festplatte anschliesse, passierd da nichts.

Welches Programm ist dafuer verantwortlich?

Ist Hal dafuer verantwortlich?

In halt ist eine Datei welche im xml Format ist und dort drin stehen informationen fuer ntfs.

Oder muss ich noch was in udev eintragen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., du hast mein Wink nach mehr Informationen scheinbar wirklich nicht verstanden...  :Wink: 

Schau mal ob dir dies weiterhilft:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18188/gnome-2-26-3-mounted-usb-ntfs-nicht-automatisch.html

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef.95,

ich habe das Versucht, aber es hat nicht geholfen.

Ich habe auch noch das Versucht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804261-highlight-ntfs3g.html

Aber ich bekomme ntfs3g und luks nicht ans laufen.

Ich moechte das ganze ganz einfach ueber hal ans laufen bekommen.

Einstecken und dann ins /media Verzeichnis anlegen.

In gnome wird die Festplatte erkannt allerdings kann gnome die nicht mounten.

Es ist eine externe Festplatte, die geteilt ist. Ext3 wird erkannt und gemountet aber

ntfs nicht. Der luke bereich wird garnicht angezeigt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

